# Fluval Edge SW



## hunggi74 (Feb 16, 2011)

[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]

Pics with the two PAR38 LED set up copied off PicoD from another forum.

Thanks everyone for the kind words! I originally had an Aquaticlife T5HO fixture sitting on the tank, but the color just wasn't right and no shimmer Not to mention a couple of the zoo frags just wouldn't open under the T5s. I've kept everything stock out of necessity - tight budget, mean wife, hungry son You should have heard my wife when I told her I paid $25 for the fire shrimp! I put blue LED strip on the arm for moonlights and as soon as I figure how to capture the glow on pictures, I'll post.

Picking up new corals (hopefully) this weekend.

Thanks again for looking.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

That looks awesome, I have a fresh water fluval edge and love it.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Fine work, the shrimp looks happy. Both of mine died!


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

That looks great good job.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Really cool. I like the lighting.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Thats a very impressive nano setup.I heard from a few folks that the top is very small and working on maintaince could be frustrating.You have any issues? Thanks for sharing


----------



## gouedi (Apr 25, 2010)

where do you find that "arm" light. and the led


----------



## hunggi74 (Feb 16, 2011)

Luke78 said:


> Thats a very impressive nano setup.I heard from a few folks that the top is very small and working on maintaince could be frustrating.You have any issues? Thanks for sharing


 yes, lots of issues. I did a lot of reading up on the forums first before doing this with my edge. There is only a 4"x6" opening on the top so i kept my rocks low and away from the edges and opening. This makes it easier to clean the glass, but trying to clean the sand around the edges is a real PITA still. There's definitely a lot of sacrifice of function for form with this tank. 20% water changes every week on a small tank like this is quite painless and keeps all parameters in check. tank is now only 2 months old so I'm hoping it works out.


----------



## hunggi74 (Feb 16, 2011)

gouedi said:


> where do you find that "arm" light. and the led


LEDs are off Amazon.com. Reef Grow lights with blue and white LED and dimmable for $65US shipped to Point Roberts. The swingarm fixtures are from Rona $20 each.


----------



## hunggi74 (Feb 16, 2011)

effox said:


> Fine work, the shrimp looks happy. Both of mine died!


the shrimp is really cool to watch. He's a greedy little guy. I can't spot feed the corals without him trying to hop on the and snatching the mysis from them! I'm hoping these regular water changes and no dosing of any kind will help keep him alive longer....keeping it simple and lots of finger crossing!


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

I see you finally ordered the par 38 lights... How many watts are you running per bulb?


----------

